# Sekai restoration project. Need Advice



## ronnsprocket (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys! After living in Seattle for 2 years, finally decided to get a bike. Picked up this old Sekai (not even sure the model). Was just going to ride it as-is until I read about it's history. I now feel obligated to make it like new. Pretty excited to get to work on this project, but need some advice on where you guys think I should start. I'm absolutely green as far as components go. Maybe I should post this in other forums as well. I'll be tumbling about the progress also.

My incomplete novice todo list:

-find out model #
-sandblast/paint frame
-replace bent handlebars from previous owner accident
-pedals & crank look like garbage (replace?)
-new brake levers & shifters?


pics:


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

This is an entry level model that does not have any collector value. This is evident from the stamped dropouts where the rear wheel attaches, the derailleur hanger, the lugs used, teh steel pedals, and the Suzue hubs.

You will be wasting any money you put into it beyond what you need to do to make it ridable.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes it's a low-end bike but a piece of obscure Seattle bike history ... I'd say clean it up keeping it as original as possible, ride and enjoy. Don't remove the Velocipede sticker.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd ride it as-is--maybe a new seatpost/saddle. The cranks look fine to me. Maybe singlespeed?

I'm looking for a Sekai 2500 or 4000. The higher the number the better the quality. The guys who imported them here in Seattle will be the first to tell you that the lower-end bikes aren't anything special.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

LOTS of work (and money) to then have a ho-hum, low end Sekai. 
Convert this one to a single speed beater, and keep looking for a good bike to restore.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Now here's an interesting Sekai on ebay.

From the looks of it, it's a 4000 in rough shape - chromed lugs, chromed Tange fork crown, and chromed forged dropouts.

May go for a song.

I hope someone does a nice resto on that one.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sweet...that is now on my watch list....


----------



## systemBuilder (Nov 20, 2004)

A Sekai 2000 (special) is NOT an entry-level bike. It has butted tubing, centerpull brakes, and a mid-range sugino maxy crankset (not a cheapo with a swaged outer ring). This is NOT an entry-level bike, it's a low-mid level bike of the 1970's, it weighs about 26-27 lbs.

Next model up, SEKAI 2500 grandtour, similar to Raleigh Gran Sport, touring frame, double butted steel, cyclone gears, barcons.

Next model up, SEKAI 2700 Grandtour Deluxe, with dia compe 400 brakes and sugino mighty tour crank and 1" tires, a little better than a Fuji America.

- Don Gillies
San Diego, CA


----------



## systemBuilder (Nov 20, 2004)

The bike appears to have been in a front-end crash. Rust right behind the head lug on the top tube indicates metal fatigue on the tubing in this area. You can see the tip of the lug has been bent away from the tube, lifting off of the top tube, which suggests the frame was bent and then the bike was subsequently straightened, but the lug was not bent back down onto the top tube. Happily, it appears to be completely straight and can live to fight another commute, another day.

I do agree that it's not worth restoring, pristine samples of this bike sell on ebay and craigslist all the time for about $120, there will hundreds of thousands of this model made, and note that it's a FAR better bike than a raleigh grand prix, the quality and target audience is more like a Raleigh Supercourse.

SEKAI 500, 1000, and 1500 are indeed pretty yucky and heavy bikes, but the 2000 is a very nice-riding bike, all my friends bought them and were extremely happy. I saved my pennies and bought a 2500 model once I had saved enough.

- Don Gillies
San Diego, CA, USA


----------

